# Denver, the guiltiest dog in the world



## Bassetluv (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL...this piece of coverage on Good Morning America is wonderful. Two parts of this made me really laugh (aside from Denver's *guilty tape*); first, watch when they show the brief excerpts from other guilty dog tapes on YouTube...the 3 poodles is funny!; and also, watch for a brief second when the Good Morning America host is talking about Denver, and the camera gets a close-up of her face...there is a moment where she glances ever-so-quickly at him...lol, it's priceless.

http://ca.pets.yahoo.com/video-in-the-doghouse-guilty-dog-on-gma-span---abc-news-span-24655238


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2011)

The poodle one is hilarious! The white one already looks suspicious and the other two totally rat him out! lol


----------

